# Mobile disk external drive drivers



## sgman (Sep 14, 2008)

I have had no luck in finding any drivers for my HD-338-SSC 500GB external driver no matter where I look.

Ever since upgrading my pc it won't recognize the drive even though it shows an unrecognized item.


----------



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

No drivers required for hdd's. Plug the drive in, go into disk management,
there you can format the drive and activate.


----------

